# Libertatia 09



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 6, 2009)

Heard it's going to be in Medford this year.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 8, 2009)

Just got a comfirmation, not Medford but Big Sur.


----------



## DFA (Aug 10, 2009)

The spot in big sur had a forest fire recently, but from what I hear it's contained and will be still used.
There is a second spot being looked at just in case....


----------



## marc (Aug 10, 2009)

damn i wish i could make it but im gonna be in portland. if anyone is driving down from portland though ill help gas jug


----------



## DFA (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's the line-up for this year.

VOESTEK, POPULATION REDUCTION, BASURA, VERBAL ABUSE, M.D.C., NIHILIST CUNT, THOUSANDS WILL DIE, BLOD ROTT, FISTIFUKS, SEPTIC SHOCK, RUM REBELLION, ZABALEEN, MASS TERROR, D.A.F., BLOOD STAINED REALITY, DREADFUL CHILDREN, CYANIDE DESTRUCT, TRANSTORNO, EAT THE LIVING, HUKAHOLIX, Y.I.A., MILITAS MISCHIEF, DEMINISHING DEVICE, SEDITION, RED WHITE & DIE, ZOMBATS, HOBO GOBLINS, DI NGUNUM, MYKE RAMEN SOLO, CAN-CANNIBALS


I'm fucking stoked that MDC is playing again...


----------



## Rash L (Aug 13, 2009)

its definitely still on...
and like usual I have no one to go with...
but, UNLIKE usual, I have gas money.

If you are thinking of going up from Southern Cali, and you have room in your vehicle or whatever, drop me a message. I dont take up that much room and this year is going to be AWESOME!! I'd hate to miss it AGAIN!


----------



## Salem M. (Aug 13, 2009)

So what time is the whole Libertatia?, I'mma have to trek down there either on my main trip or as a side trip.
Anyone going down there thats gotta pass through Humboldt?


----------



## DFA (Aug 14, 2009)

it is the 21st through 23rd and it lasts all day, music usually starts around afternoon, and there's going to be an open kitchen again this year too...


----------



## DFA (Aug 16, 2009)

Important update:

Shit got fucking CANCELLED.
Apparently the spot in big sur has been closed off to public
due to forest fires.

Fucking bullshit....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2009)

damn! theyre not going to just move it somewhere else near by?


----------



## Rash L (Aug 17, 2009)

I heard that they had an alternate spot IF the first spot doesn't work out, though I have heard absolutely NO word about this being canceled, from the SD Pyrate Punx or from the Colony of Libertatia/Chief Blackdawg. It is true that when they went to scout the Big Sur spot out there WAS a fire coming over the hill, but supposedly now things are open again and the fire is extinguished.
I'm wondering where/who you got this cancellation information from, and if you can prove it? If I hear anything I will post it here.

Once again, I am still looking for a ride from So Cali. Let me know if you can help... hitching and hopping are out, as I have things to do the next week and need to be back in enough time.


----------



## Rash L (Aug 17, 2009)

OK.. I received news. Libertatia is DEFINITELY NOT.. I REPEAT... NOT CANCELED!


----------

